
State Department cables warned of safety issues at Wuhan lab - yasp
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/04/14/state-department-cables-warned-safety-issues-wuhan-lab-studying-bat-coronaviruses/
======
gnusty_gnurc
> “The idea that it was just a totally natural occurrence is circumstantial.
> The evidence it leaked from the lab is circumstantial. Right now, the ledger
> on the side of it leaking from the lab is packed with bullet points and
> there’s almost nothing on the other side,” the official said.

> As my colleague David Ignatius noted, the Chinese government’s original
> story — that the virus emerged from a seafood market in Wuhan — is shaky.
> Research by Chinese experts published in the Lancet in January showed the
> first known patient, identified on Dec. 1, had no connection to the market,
> nor did more than one-third of the cases in the first large cluster. Also,
> the market didn’t sell bats.

Clearly that they didn't sell bats doesn't preclude intermediary species
infected through bats, but the lab accident story is looking more plausible as
time goes on.

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
The only thing that Occam Razors well at this point is a lab accident. Also
see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22851693](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22851693)
for a list of reasons, with sources.

------
coughupalung
I'm disappointed that this didn't end up getting more attention on HN. It
seems like a rather important bit of news.

